# Package Honey Bees For Sale - Iowa, Illinois, Wisconsin at Lappe's Bee Supply



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

We have a sale right now on our package bees. 
Visit our website:

https://www.lappesbeesupply.com/nucs-queens-and-package-bees/

Thanks for looking, and Happy Beekeeping!


----------

